# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  چرا باید در طراحی سایتم از silverlight استفاده کنم

## shervinrv

سلام دوستان
خب اول بگم که من تقریبا تمام تاپیکایی که در مورد خصوصیات سیلورلایت بود رو خوندم ولی قانع نشدم
ببینید من قراره یه برنامه نویسی سایت انجام بدم در مورد یه سایت آپلودسنتر
این سایت کاملا متفاوت هست ینی شاید مشابهش رو حتی تو نمونه های خارجی خیلی کم دیده باشید و داخلی ابدا
من خودم با وی بی و asp.net قبلا زیاد نوشتم
ولی اینیکی میخوام یه چیز خیلی خاص باشه
هم از نظر ظاهر هم امنیت و هم پرفورمنس
خب راستش میخواستم با همون asp.net  و یه مقدارم چاشنی ajax کارو شروع کنم تا اینکه گفتم بزار یه سری به Silverlight انجمن بزنم

دیدگاههای مختلفی در موردش دیدم
حالا موندم که آیا silverlight میتونه مزیت خاصی برام داشته باشه

چیزایی که برای من مهمه :
1- زیبایی کار
2- امنیت
3- لود سریع
4- برنامه نویسی آسان

حالا به نظرتون با این تفاصیل آیا طراحی چنین سایتی با سیلورلایت مناسبه ؟
آیا اینکه کاربران مجبور باشن که سیلورلایت رو روی سیستمشون نصب کنن یه نکته منفی به حساب میاد ؟
آیا سیلورلایت با همه مرورگرا سازگاری داره ؟

خلاصه میخوام که منو در استفاده کردن یا نکردن از سیلورلایت قانع کنید
پیشاپیش از همه دوستان ممنونم

----------


## golnouri

تا به حال فایلهای فلش یا سایتهای فول فلش و دیدی؟
سیلور لایت تقریبا یه همچین چیزیه. اما درست مثل شما منم قانع نشدم از استفاده از سیلور لایت. چنانچه فایلهای چند رسانه ای رو بخواهم تو سایتم قراربدم گزینه جا افتاده برام Flash.swf هستش و نه سیلور لایت.
کلا احساس میکنم سیلور لایت یک کپی برداری ناقع از فلشه و مزیت بیشتری ازش فکر نمی کنم داشته باشه.
چند روز پیش یک سایت فول فلش روطراحی کردم: www.ostadamin.com
و سر عقیدم پا فشاری می کنم که تا وقتی که خورشید (فلش) است توسل به شمع (سیلور لایت) خطاست.

در مجموع خیلی خوب میشه که شما یکی از تکنولوژی های: Flash or Silverlight رو یاد بگیرید.
من با فلش کارم بسیار مناسب راه افتاده.

----------


## shervinrv

ممنون دوست عزیز از پستتون
ممنون میشم دوستان دیگه هم نظرشونو بگن

البته من اصلا نمیخوام از فلش استفاده کنم
میخوام بین asp.net و ajax یا silverlight یکی رو انتخاب کنم


البته میدونم که مقایسه ajax و silverlight درست نیست
ولی نمیخوام سایت خیلی سنگین باشه
از اینا باشه که یه رب طرف وایسه تا 100% پر بشه و تازه سایت راه بیوفته

----------


## shervinrv

از دوستان کس دیگه  نمیتونه راهنمایی کنه ؟
لطفا منو از این برزخ در بیارید :دی

----------


## hamidhws

اول از همه چیزی که همیشه گفتمو بازم میگم اینه که لطفا دوستانی که تجربه کاری با سیلورلایت ندارن در موردش نظر ندن لطفا!

من خودم فلش کار نکردم اما سیلورلایت کار کردم پس یه توضیحات کوتاهی میدم شاید به درد خورد

اول از همه در رابطه با ساخت رابط کاربری: سیلورلایت شباهت زیادی به wpf -Windows Presentation Foundation داره و از انجین 3d استفاده میکنه(چیزی که فکر نکنم توی فلش باشه >>> تا اونجایی که میدونم فلش دو بعدی هست)---ودر آخر بهتون اطمینان میدم هر رابط کاربری دوست داشته باشید میتونید طراحی کنید (من خودم یه رابط کاربری شبیه به webos طراحی کردم )

در ضمن دوستانی که فلش رو با سیلورلایت مقایسه میکنن باید بگم که شاید از لحاظی درست باشه اما سیلورلایت مزیت هایی داره که میشه باهاش یه سایت کامل رو مرتبط با دیتابیس طراحی کنید (البته سیلورلایت خودش تحت بستری اجرا میشه مثلا asp.net-اما به مرورگر و سیستم عامل وابسته نیست - cross browser & cross domain)

از دیگر مزیت های سیلورلایت نسبت به فلش قابلیت oob -out of browser هست که اونو کاملا از مرورگر مستقل میکنه و مثل یک برنامه دسکتاپ نصب میشه !

یکی از مزیت دیگر استفاده از زبان های دات نت  و زمل (xaml) برای کد نویسی هست که همین عامل خیلی میتونه مهم باشه!


و ...


اما اینم دقت کنید که پشت سیلورلایت مایکروسافت هست یعنی غول برنامه نویسی و پشت فلش adobe - البته اینم بگم که شاید شرکت ادوب توی زمینه هایی خیلی قوی هست اما توی برنامه نویسی نمیتونه جلوی مایکروسافت حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه





> البته میدونم که مقایسه ajax و silverlight درست نیست
> ولی نمیخوام سایت خیلی سنگین باشه
> از اینا باشه که یه رب طرف وایسه تا 100% پر بشه و تازه سایت راه بیوفته



ببین دوست عزیز
این بستگی به حجم سایت داره - انشاالله زمانی که با سیلورلایت کار کردید در فولدر پروژه یه فولدر به اسم client bin هست که داخلش فایلی با پسوند xap میبینید . این همون فایلی هست که برای کلاینت فرستاده میشه و بسنگی به حجمش لودینگ کم و زیاد میشه.  اما اینم دقت داشته باشید که سیلورلایت از isolated storage استفاده میکنه و سایت سیلورلایت رو روی هارد ذخیره میکنه (که البته فقط به این موضوع محدود نمیشه ) و شما ممکنه فقط بار اول این مشکل داشته باشید و بار دوم زمان لود خیلی کمتر میشه!

اما باز هم اگر میخواید حجم سایتتون پایین بیاد سعی کنید برای طراحی کمتر از عکس استفاده کنید و یا از نرم افزار  expression design استفاده کنید و...

و یه مورد دیگه اینکه اگر مایل بودید از سیلورلایت استفاده کنید حتما کارهای گرافیکی رو با سری نرم افزارهای expression مخصوصا blend انجام بدید و کد نویسی رو توی vs 

موفق باشید

----------


## sunn789

سلام
من هم با نظر hamidhws موافقم  هر چند خود من هم با فلش کار نکردم یکی از بهترین کاربردهاش اینه که با wpf برنامه نویسی یکسانی داره و شما زمانی که سیلور لایت یاد داشته باشید با wpf نیز میتوانید کار کنید راحت تر اینکه امکانات برنامه هایویندوزی رو در حد قابل قبولی داره
در مورد اینکه باید سیلور لایت رو کاربر نصب کنه : من هم موافقم اما دو تا مطلب داره این کار رو پوشش میده اینکه الان در آپدیتهای ویندوز سیلور لایت نیز اضافه شده و دوم اینکه امیدوارم با توجه به اینکه سیلور لایت از ماکروسافت هست در ویندوزهای بعدی سیلور لایت جزئی از ویندوز باشه

----------


## shervinrv

از همه دوستان ممنون

یه سوال

فرض کنیم من با سیلور لایت اینو نوشتم و حجمش زیاد شد
اگه بخوام یه نسخه سبک هم کنارش داشته باشم میشه همونو تبدیل کرد یه جوری به مثلا asp.net معمولی ؟ یا باید از اول درستش کنم ؟

----------


## sunn789

تا جایی که من میدونم زمانی پروژه سیلور لایت رو درست میکنید دو پروژه ایجاد میگردد یکی فرمها یا پروژه  XAMLیا   و دیگری پروژه دات نت.
 این کار که بتوانید پروژه سیلور لایت رو ASP.net تبدیل کنید:==> تا من میدونم، بعید است و تبدیلی که وجود داره تبدیل پروژه سیلور لایت به پروژه های ویندوزی wpf و یا بر عکس هست .

----------


## sunn789

اگه با توجه به کارهایی که اقای hamidhws گفتن انجام بدین اونقدر سنگین نخواهد شد که از حد نرمال یک برنامه سیلور لایت به در شه بعضی چیزها لازمه برا اینکه اگر کاربر شما بخواد از یک برنامه با امکانات ویندوزی و سرعت خوب در زمان اجرا استفاده کنه میتونه اول پروژه این زمان رو به سر کنه البته من خودم به این تنیجه رسیدم با توجه به سرعت پایین اینترنت در ایران سایتهایی که به انگلیسی یا زبان کشور های اینترنت سرعت بالا طراحی می کنیم با سیلور لایت باشه و برای ایران میشه صفحه اول رو با ASP.NET نوشت و بقیه صفحات رو با سیلور لایت طراحی کرد و یا تماماً با asp.net یا مگر برای سایتهای د.لتی که کاربر مجبور شه برای به دست اوردن امتیاز خاصی مدت زمان خاصی رو صبر کنه
خوش باشید

----------


## golnouri

دوست عزیزی که گفت Flash سه بعدی ندارن اشتاه فکر می کنن چون CS5 داره.
به دیتابیس هم ووصل میشه و ...
نمی خواهم حالا هی بگم فلش خوبه و سیلور لایت خوب نیست.  در ضمن در جواب دوستمون سایتهای MSN , Microsoft که متصل به همون غول هستن! در طراحیشون از فلش استفاده کردن و خودشون هنوز از سیلور لایت استفاده نکردن اما تا دلت بخوهد فلش استفاده شده. دلیلش چی می تونه باشه؟

----------


## hamidhws

> دوست عزیزی که گفت Flash سه بعدی ندارن اشتاه فکر می کنن چون CS5 داره.
> به دیتابیس هم ووصل میشه و ...
> نمی خواهم حالا هی بگم فلش خوبه و سیلور لایت خوب نیست.  در ضمن در جواب دوستمون سایتهای MSN , Microsoft که متصل به همون غول هستن! در طراحیشون از فلش استفاده کردن و خودشون هنوز از سیلور لایت استفاده نکردن اما تا دلت بخوهد فلش استفاده شده. دلیلش چی می تونه باشه؟


ببین دوست عزیز من نمیگم فلش ضعیفه . من خودم قبول دارم که فلش قدرت زیادی در طراحی داره  اما جهت برنامه نویسی به پای دات نت نمیرسه . اینو هم در نظر بگیرید سیر صعودی سیلورلایت و سرمایه گذاری سنگین مایکروسافت روی این تکنولوژی آینده روشنی رو براش رقم میزنه و در آینده خواهید دید چگونه دنیای وب را قبضه خواهد کرد! مطمئن باشید بزودی تمام قسمت های سایت مایکروسافت که با فلش کار شده به سیلورلایت کوچ خواهد کرد.

من خودم با اینکه با فلش کار نکردم اما دوسش دارم  ... ولی خوب به نظر من فلش هم به سرنوشت ps3 در مقابل xbox 360 میرسه!
چیزی که باعث شده مایکروسافت بعد از این همه مدت هنوز خودشو بالا نگه داره و توی خیلی از تکنولوژی ها نوآور باشه به خاطر مدیریت قوی و پشتوانه مالیش هست

----------


## benyamin_pc

من خودم هم C#‎ کار می کنم هم Flash : اگه کسی فقط C#‎ بلده و دلش می خواد تو کارای multimedia یا بهبود توی interface فعالیتی داشته باشه بهترین گزینه مطمئنا silver هست
اما اگه Flash بلده مطمئنا بهترین گزینه فلشه و اگه بخواهیم فقط مقایسشون کنیم و به بلد بودنشون کاری نداشته باشیم فلش خیلی قوی تره
اصلی ترین نقطه قدرت فلش خوده محیطشه که اگه بخواد سیلور لایت در حدش بشه باید اونم محیط بلند یا هرچیزه دیگرو درست عینه فلش کنه. یعنی همونجور بشه باهاش به راحتی انواع انیمیشن هارو ساخت و انواع حالات و ..... تا هر موقه دلت خاست یه انیمیت به اینترفیس یا بازیت بدی دیگه فکر نکنی و تو چند ثانیه با یه انیمیشن کل منوها رو جمع کنی و یه صفحه بریزی وسط که دکمه ها بیان و بسیار انعطاف پذیر باهاش هر کار خاستی کنی یا اگه دلت خاست بری رو ی دکمه و ی متنی به صورت جادوئی ظاهر شه و رو دکمه بعدی رفتی اون متن به متن دیگه ای به صورت morph تبدیل شه و .................  :قلب:  همه اینا تو چند ثانیه !  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دومین نقطه قدرت فلش گستردگیه بی نظیرشه هم در زمینه موبایل هم سیستم عامل و هرچی که فکرشو کنین حتی embed ! مثل جاوا  :خجالت:  حتی پلیر ثانویه ای که بنام air داده دیگه باهاش اپلیکیشن هم برای هر سیستم عاملی و اندروید و آیفون میشه نوشت با امکانات بی نظیر که کم کم میاد جای خود دات نت فریم ورکم تنگ میکنه سیلور لایت که چیزی نسبت  :لبخند گشاده!:  آخه تو همون محیط فلش هرجور انیمیتی میخای میدی و به صورت کاملا شفاف کد نویسیتو به همون انیمیشن و آبجکتات هر جور بخای میدی دیگه چی میخای؟   :لبخند گشاده!:  با خود فلش لایت هم که از سیمبیان بگیر برو هر چی بگی حتی جاوا بیس و هر سیستم عاملی و آندروید و آیفون و ......... با خود فلش هم که سایت و با ایر هم اپلیکیشن و جالبیش به اینه که تو همش کد و محیطه شما یکیه فقط پلیرت فرق می کنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
سومین نقطه قدرت فلش ساپورتشو بزرگترین کمپانی محصولات گرافیکی و صوتی تصویری می کنه که هر روز غیر از گسترده شدن کد نویسیش ایده های جدید گرافیکی انیمیشنی جدید بهش اضافه میشه 
و باعث میشه چه انیمیشن چه وب چه اینترفیس چه بازی چه هرچی که دارین میسازین زیبائی بیشتر همراه با سرعت ساخت بالاتر همراه با پر فروش شدنه بیشتر پیدا کنه
چهارمین نقطه قدرتش اینه با ی تیر چند نشونه ! غیر از اینکه برای هر محیطی ی کد مینویسی و چندجا استفاده می کنی مثل آندروید و آیفونو ویندوزو لینوکس و مک و وب و آتوران سازی بدون نیاز به نصب فلش پلیر و ...........  بدون شک بهترین محیط ساخت انیمیشن دو بعدی و دو و نیم بعدی! تو دست شماست !
چهارمین نقطه قدرت فلش منابع و ساپورت جهانیش از هر جائی که فکر کنینه چه اپن سورس چه آموزش چه کامپوننت چه موتور ساخت بازی 3 بعدی چه موتور ساخت بازی دو بعدی چه انواع سورس ها و انیمیشن ها ..................................................  ........
پنجمیش اینه که آخرین نسخه فلش پلیر کلا 2.7 مگ هست  :متعجب:  تازه تو وب اگه فلش پلیرت نصب نباشه همونجا از تو برنامه خودت از تو همون سایت خودت میتونی ی لودینگ شیک بیاری و فلش پلیرو همونجا براش نصب کنی
ششمیش اینه که برای طراحای وب اکثرا جاوا اسکریپت رو خوب بلدن و بخان از فلش استفاده کنن هرچی بلدن اونجا کارشونو جلو میندازه چون اکثر دوستوراش شبیه جاوا اسکریپته مثلا برای ایجاد Event هردوش 1 دستوره . یا تعریف متغییر . یا ایجاد تایمر و تایم اوت . و خیلی چیزای دیگش که کاملا 1 دستورن جفتشون  :لبخند گشاده!:  
هفتمیش اینه که توی خیلی از کارای برنامه نویسی فلش راحت تره که این اعتقاده شخصیه منه ولی توی برنامه نویسی حرفه ای شم مشکلی ایجاد نکرده و هیچی کم نداره.(حتی خود نمودار درختی کدهاش و یه جاهایی برای مبتدی ها اسنیپ کد و اسیست کدش)
هشتمیش همگامی راحت صوت و تصویر و تایم لاین و کد نویسیش که باید کار کنی تا دست بیاد چه هلوئیه فقط انقد بگم فلشی بشی معتادش میشی
نهمیش ساپورت همه جانبه در زمینه مولتی مدیاس که ادوب روش گذاشته که فقط خود Flv شده ی استاندارد دیگه برای پخش فیلم و کلیپ آن لاین و جز اون تو سایتهای فیلم و کلیپ فرمت دیگه تحت پلیر دیگه ای نیست جز فلش پلیر. این یعنی همه و همه جا فلشو میشناسنو نصبه. و سایت ی جورائی از این بابت مطمئنه و خیالش راحته و میگه دیگه کسی نمیدونه نیاد تو !!  حتی خود مایکروسافت تو سایتش قبلا از سیلور لایت بیشتر استفاده می کرد برای کلیپ هاش اما اخیرا فلش زیاد میذاره!
غیر از flv امکانات کامیون نرم افزاری ادوبه که هیچی دیگه ... با افتر افکت میتونی تعامل داشته باشی با فتوشاپ با ایلوستریتور با انکدر .....
دهمیش باز همون شناخته وسیع و قابلیت اطمینانه که نمونش باز یاهو مسنجر یاهو هست که برای آن لاین گذاشته تو سایتش 
ضمنا هلپ فلشو هیچ نرم افزاری حتی خود msdn نداره . مطلقا هیچی . تازه این غیر از حمایته خفن کمپانی های دیگه در زمینه آموزش و کد هست که تک تکه دستوراشو تو گوگل بزنی حداقل چندتا سایت خفن هست که تا آخر اونو توضیح داده و تو چند ثانیه اون دستورو اگه حتی هیچی ازش ندونی تا آخر شیر فهمت میکنه!  :لبخند گشاده!:  به نظر من هشتاد درصد برنامه نویسی خود فلشو تو 1 روز میشه یاد گرفت البته ی روز کامل حدود 14 ساعت بسته نه بیشتر.البته به شرطی دو ریال با برنامه نویسیش آشنا باشینو یکمم جاوا اسکریپت از قبل بدونین هیچی هم که ندونین تو 3-4 روز میشه

----------


## Mehdi Naderi

در  وِیژوال استودیو 2010  سیلورلایت بیشترین حجم نوآوری را به خود اختصاص داده است 
سیلورلایت  به این هدف اومد که جایگزین  فلش بشه  و به نظر میاد این  هدف  مایکروسافت  به وافعیت  تبدیل خواهد شد
بعد از  پشتیانی از زبانهای راست به چپ  در نسخه 4  گرایش برنامه نویسان ایرانی به  آن بیشتر خواهد شد

و کلام آخر  به نظر من شرکت ادوبی  نمیتواند با  این غول این برنامه نویسی  رقابت کند  خصوصا  با روی کار آمدن HTML5
و عدم پشتیبانی اپل از محصولات ادوبی

----------


## benyamin_pc

پست قبلو مطالعه بفرمایید تا بیشتر با فلش آشنا شین . من خودم هم C#‎ می زنم هم فلش . برامم فرقی نداره با کدوم کار مولتی مدیارم انجام بدم چون با جفتشون زندگی می کنم  :قلب:  اما هیچوقت کار مولتی مدیا یا طراحی وب که به مولتی مدیا نیاز داشته باشه و لازم باشه اینترفیسه خوشکل همراه با منوها و اینترفیسه انیمیتیه با حال هم داشته باشه و تقریبا مطمئن باشم(مثل یاهو مثل یوتوب و....)که اون 2.7 مگ پلیرو 99% میشناسنو دارن و اگه لازم شد میتونم تو همون سایته خودم تو چند ثانیه براش بدونه اینکه پنجره ای باز شه برای نصب.نصبش کنم.یا برنامه موبایلی که روی همه گوشی ها بخاد بیاد یا بازی 2 بعدی درخوشکل ترین حالت ممکنو کیفیت چه از لحاظ انیمیت چه حجم چه کیفیت و تکنیکه بالاتر در طراحیه کاملا بصری یا بازی 3بعدی تحت وب یا حتی کار آتوران یا مثل اون که نیاز به نصبه فریم ورک یا پلیری نداشته باشرو با C#‎ انجام نمیدم . ضمن اینکه فلش توی هر محیطی اجرا میشه
در مورد قدرت برنامه نویسیشم کسی دلش خاست به شرطی که برای کاری که ادعا کنه نمونه بتونه لینک بده میتونیم بحث کنیم  :خجالت:  حیفه که بهترین و قدرتمند ترین نرم افزار توی زمینه هائی که چنتاشو فقط بالا گفتمو برنامه نویسای جدید نشناسن و سطح کارشونو ارتقا ندن

----------


## hamidhws

> من خودم هم C#‎ کار می کنم هم Flash


میشه بفرمایید سی شارپ چه ربطی به فلش داره؟

اگر میخواید زبان برنامه نویسی رو مقایسه کنید باید بین سی شارپ یا وی بی  +زمل با اکشن اسکریپت باشه 

معذرت میخوام اما وقت نداشتم کامل مطالب شما رو مطالعه کنم اما تا اونجا که فهمیدم شما فلش کار کردید و سی شارپ هم بلدی ... اما میشه بفرمایید چه مدت به طور حرفه ای سیلورلایت یا wpf کار کردید؟

----------


## davoodrm666_666

يه نگاهي به لينك زير بنداريد...
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009...ur-needs-best/

----------


## benyamin_pc

> میشه بفرمایید سی شارپ چه ربطی به فلش داره؟
> 
> اگر میخواید زبان برنامه نویسی رو مقایسه کنید باید بین سی شارپ یا وی بی +زمل با اکشن اسکریپت باشه 
> 
> معذرت میخوام اما وقت نداشتم کامل مطالب شما رو مطالعه کنم اما تا اونجا که فهمیدم شما فلش کار کردید و سی شارپ هم بلدی ... اما میشه بفرمایید چه مدت به طور حرفه ای سیلورلایت یا wpf کار کردید؟


مهندس مگه باید دو تا زبان به هم ربط داشته باشن که با دوتاشون کار کرده باشین؟ من گفتم سی شارپ حرفه ای کار کردم و عاشقشم هستم یعنی برام مهم نیست اگه فلش از سیلور لایت ضعیف تر باشه برم سیلور لایتم حرفه ای کار کنمو فلشو ببوسم بذارم کنار چون برام زیاد زمان نمیبره و به سی شارپ هم اندازه فلش علاقه دارم ولی توی این گزینه فلشو انتخاب کردم چون خیلی دستم توش باز تره حالا بازم  چرا خودتونو اذیت می کنین خوب یکی که سیلور لایت حرفه ای کار کرده بیاد برنامه نویسیشم مقایسه می کنیم مشکلی نداره که !!

----------


## benyamin_pc

> يه نگاهي به لينك زير بنداريد...
> http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009...ur-needs-best/


به لینکی هم که دوستمون گذاشتن ی نگاه بندازین بحث الکی نیازی نیست تقریبا هموناییو گفته که توضیح دادمو شما فرصته خوندن نداشتین اما به بحث ادامه میدین!!
البته چون بازم احتمالا وقت ندارین ! یکم خلاصه لینک اون مقایسه را اینجا میذارم
سیلور لایت حتی وب کم و میکروفن ساپورت نمیکنه . بی خیال!! 
در مورد seo هم فلش داره که تو مقایسه کامل توضیح نداده 
A Flash movie can be compiled into a Windows application and run as a *standalone EXE* file. It can also be played on a desktop that has an appropriate Flash player.
Silverlight doesn’t support playing the movie as a Windows application.
Silverlight doesn’t support webcam or microphone.
Flash supports almost *all image formats*.
Silverlight supports only *PNG and JPEG file formats*
Flash supports Windows Vista/XP/2000, Windows Server 2003/2008, Mac OS 10.1/10.5 (PowerPC), Mac OS 10.1/10.5 (Intel), Linux 5, openSUSE 11, Ubuntu 7.10 or later and Solaris 10.
Silverlight supports only Windows Vista/XP/2000, Windows Server 2003/2008, Windows Mobile 6, Mac OS 10.1/10.5 (PowerPC) and Mac OS 10.1/10.5 (Intel). Because Linux and Solaris support is missing
اینجا تازه نصفه پلت فورم هائی که فلش ساپورتنو نیاورده که من تو توضیحاتم کامل نوشتم
Silverlight doesn’t have the low-level audio APIs you would need to write an audio application in the browser. It doesn’t even support playback of WAV files
Flash supports *multiple video formats*
*ActionScript* is used to program Flash objects. ActionScript is an object-oriented language with a full range of controls for designing user interfaces. And it can be integrated with back-end technologies that use other languages and frameworks, such as PHP, ASP and Ruby On Rails. It comes with a huge, powerful class library for developing online browser-hosted applications and stand-alone desktop applications.
Silverlight uses *XAML* for its description language, and it is non-compressed, so the size of a Silverlight component is usually larger.
Flash uses a *compressed format*, and text and images are embedded in the movie, hence the file size of a Flash component is relatively small.
Silverlight doesn’t support socket programming. Silverlight supports sockets programming through the System.Net.Sockets namespace. Silverlight supports asynchronously sending data back and forth across a socket over ports ranging from 4502 to 4534. Silverlight supports cross-domain socket communications between a Silverlight application and any server, provided that a special security policy file is in place on the server.
Flash provides *rich accessibility features*

به قرمزا توجه کنین.نمیدونم از ی برنامه که جنبه اصلیش مولتی مدیا و انعطاف پذیر هم تحت وب هم دسکتاپ باید باشه این خنده دار نیست؟
تازه قبلا نمیدونستم سیلور تا این حد نابوده!! از لحاظ قدرت انیمیشن هم فلش بسیار قویتره و حتی تو همین مقایسه ثابت شد تو برنامه نویسی هم تو فلش دستمون باز تره و ی چیزائی رو اصلا سیلور نداره که باش کد بزنیم !! نمونش وب و میک !!!

----------


## davoodrm666_666

البته Mic و WebCam در نسخه 4 به بعد به Sl اضافه شده به هر حال من خودم SL رو به flash ترجيح مي دم

----------


## hamidhws

> مهندس مگه باید دو تا زبان به هم ربط داشته باشن که با دوتاشون کار کرده باشین؟


خوب عزیز دل شما سی شارپ رو با فلش مقایسه میکنی در صورتی که این مقایسه اشتباهه

---------
حالا از این هم که بگذریم کی گفته سیلورلایت با سی شارپ نوشته میشه؟ ( میتونه سی شارپ میتونه هم وی بی)
در ضمن فقط هم این نیست . در سیلورلایت هم مانند wpf برای طراحی رابط کاربری از زبان زمل (xaml) استفاده میشه.
--------

من هم مانند دوستمون davoodrm666_666 و با تمام ارادتی که به فلش دارم  سیلورلایت رو انتخاب میکنم چون میدونم آینده وب دست مایکروسافت هست نه ادوب
به نظر من فلش بیشتر توی گرافیک میتونه قوی باشه تا برنامه نویسی اما سیلورلایت توی هر دو قدرتمند هست/ خواهد شد.

درسته که با فلش کار نکردم اما چند ماه به طور حرفه ای با سیلورلایت کار کردم و حرفهایی که زدم به واسطه شناختم از سیلورلایت بود نه فلش.


در حال حاضر هم در حال طراحی یه webos با سیلورلایت هستم که به محض آماده شدن آدرس رو در اختیارتون میزارم تا با فلش مقایسه کنید و یا شما هم اگر نمونه سایتی دارید یا میشناسید که نهایت قدرت فلش در گرافیک و همچنین برنامه نویسی رو نشون میده خوشحال میشم لینک بدید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## benyamin_pc

> خوب عزیز دل شما سی شارپ رو با فلش مقایسه میکنی در صورتی که این مقایسه اشتباهه
> 
> ---------
> حالا از این هم که بگذریم کی گفته سیلورلایت با سی شارپ نوشته میشه؟ ( میتونه سی شارپ میتونه هم وی بی)
> در ضمن فقط هم این نیست . در سیلورلایت هم مانند wpf برای طراحی رابط کاربری از زبان زمل (xaml) استفاده میشه.
> --------
> 
> من هم مانند دوستمون davoodrm666_666 و با تمام ارادتی که به فلش دارم سیلورلایت رو انتخاب میکنم چون میدونم آینده وب دست مایکروسافت هست نه ادوب
> به نظر من فلش بیشتر توی گرافیک میتونه قوی باشه تا برنامه نویسی اما سیلورلایت توی هر دو قدرتمند هست/ خواهد شد.
> ...


اولا که من C#‎ رو با فلش مقایسه نکردم !! گفتم چون با دوتاش کار می کنم برام تعصبی نداره اگه سیلور قوی تر بود می رفتم با اون کار می کردم بجای فلش اما اصلا سیلورو در حده مقایسه با فلش نمیدونم
دوما من کی گفتم سیلورو فقط با C#‎ میشه نوشت!! همین پست قبلمو بخونین لطفا !!
شما میتونین با هر کدوم می خاین کار کنین منم گفتم سیلور فقط برای کسی خوبه که C#‎ بلده اما فلش بلد نیست همین
اینم که می گین وب در دسته کیه یاده تبلیغه اوه میافتم و دوست ندارم بحث الکی مثل وب لاگ های لینوکس و ویندوز کنم که یکی میاد میگه جهان میافته تو دسته لینوکس اون یکی میگه نه ویندوز . قرار بود بحثه تکنیکی شه 
با جملاته آخرتون هم نشون دادین اصلا فلشو نمیشناسین . شما نمونه کار از فلش میخاین؟ تو چه زمینه ای دوست دارین؟ چنتا بازی 3D تحت وب با چنتا پیاده سازی فیزیک فعلا میذارم هرچی دوست دارین بگین بذارم . اینم یاهو مسنجره آن لاینه شرکته یاهو http://webmessenger.yahoo.com/     نمونه سوکت و شبکه
http://www.flare3d.com/showcase    نمونه بازی 3D
http://www.box2dflash.org/    نمونه فیزیک اینجین
http://www.motocms.com/demo/   نمونه فلش cms برای ارتباط و ای پی آی
نمونه کارای خودم هم camera proccessing که با حرکت دست میتونین نقاشی بکشین
text to speech
Synchronization of sound and text with silence
sound and web recording
3D race
ی دونم چت با همه امکاناته یاهو مسنجر که در حاله ساخته
این نمونه کارامم گنده ترین سایزش برای تکست تو اسپیچه با 70 کیلو بایت
بعضی از اینارو 2-3 سال پیش ساختم که همین الانم با سیلور به این راحتی نیست دوسته من

----------


## benyamin_pc

نمونه کاره فلش نصفه اینترنتو داره میخوره هر چی دوست دارین میتونین سرچ کنین . از شبیه ساز برای اجرای برنامه های C++‎ توی swf بگیر تا ارتباط آن لاین با DLL و خوندنه آن لاین از توی Zip و انواع گیم های حرفه ای و معمولی و هرچی که فکرشو بکنین..............
انیمیشنشم که نیاز به توضیح نداره اگه فکر می کنین سیلور لایت در حده مقایسشه یعنی فلشو اصلا نمیشناسین

----------


## benyamin_pc

http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/f.../molehill.html 
اینم تقدیم به علاقه مندان ساخت بازی های 3D تحت وب . رندر با gpu تحت وب توسط فلش . ویدئوشو ببینین

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> من هم مانند دوستمون davoodrm666_666 و با تمام ارادتی که به فلش دارم سیلورلایت رو انتخاب میکنم چون میدونم آینده وب دست مایکروسافت هست نه ادوب


آینده وب در این مورد دست مایکروسافت نیست بلکه دست HTML 5 هست.  :متفکر:

----------


## benyamin_pc

اینجا انگار بحثه تکنیکی نمیخاد بشه فقط یکی میاد میگه وب تو دسته مایکروسافته یکی دیگه میاد میگه نه تو دسته html5 حتما منم باید بگم فلش !!
نه بابا جون هرکی با هرچی دوست داره و میتونه کار کنه . . یکی دوست داره با سیلور لایت کد بزنه یکی با html5 اما بحث سره قدرت بودو بیان نقاط قدرت تا ی بحثه تکنیکی داشته باشیم نه کوچه بازاری . مطمئنا html5 توانائی هائیو به html4 میتونه اضافه کنه و منم باهاش آشنا هستم اما قرار نیست بزنه رو دسته سیلور لایت !! این حرف بامزسس . مایکروسافتی که تو IE 11 هم به خوبی از css3 و html5 قرار نیست پشتیبانی کنه و بهترین پشتیبانی ماله کرومو اپراست چجور میتونه گفته باشه از SL به Html5 کوچ کنین !! و اصلا چرا باید اینو بگه !!
مطمئنا html5 اومده که به اونائی که با html4 کار میکردن یکم آزادی بیشتر بده و چون بیسه بروزر اونو اجرا میکنه دلیله منطقی نیست چون تا شما بروزرتونو به ورژنه جدید ارتقا ندین html5 هم ندارین درست مثله plug-in و با حمایتی که بروزر ها توی دستور کارشون قرار دادن حالا حالا ها سایتهای معتبر ازش استفاده نمی کنن . و اصلا قرار نیست html5 جای سیلورو بگیره بخاطر محدودیت توی انعطاف و کند بودنه کاره توسعه . و به دلایلی هم که به طور کامل بیان شد سیلور هم حالا حالا ها رقیبه فلش نمیتونه باشه . این ی بحث روی قدرته ایناست اما هرکی با هرچی دوست داره و فکر می کنه میتونه هرکار ازش خاستنو طوری که برای خودشم بصرفه باشه میتونه انجام بده خوب باهاش کار کنه !

----------


## hamidhws

> شرکت مایکروسافت توصیه کرده است که کاربران بجای SL به سمت HTML 5 کوچ کنند.


میشه لطفا منبعتون رو هم معرفی کنید؟

تا اونجا که میدونم مایکروسافت به شدت داره روی سیلورلایت سرمایه گذاری میکنه (ورژن های متوالی و حجم نوآوری ها در این تکنولوژی  گویای این گفته است)

برای مثال یکی از امکانات جالبی که قراره به سیلورلایت 5 اضافه بشه قابلیت کنترل کینکت هست و ...



> اولا که من C#‎ رو با فلش مقایسه نکردم


اگر بنده بد برداشت کردم معذرت میخوام




> نمونه کاره فلش نصفه اینترنتو داره میخوره هر چی دوست دارین میتونین سرچ کنین


دوست عزیز یه سوال از شما دارم: 

فلش از چه سالی پا به دنیای وب گذاشت؟
بعدش بفرمایید سیلورلایت از چه سالی؟

جواب دومی رو خودم میدم اولی رو شما

سیلورلایت از سال 2007 متولد شد و همین امسال به بلوغ رسید (با آمدن سیلورلایت 4) و مطمئنن حالا حالاها جا برای پیشرفت دارد. وقتی به اندازه قدمت فلش از زمان تولد سیلورلایت گذشت اونوقت قدرت و نفوذشون در وب رو مقایسه کنید




> اصلا فلشو نمیشناسین


میشه بفرمایید شما چه مدت به طور حرفه ای با سیلورلایت کار کردید؟
-------------------------------------------------------
در انتها لازم میدونم بگم که بنده هیچگونه ضدیتی با فلش ندارم و بر عکس عقیده دارم ایده شرکت ادوب و خلق فلش دنیای وب رو دگرگون کرد  . اما باید دید ادوب در مقابل غول نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی جهان و همچنین آینده وب و html5 و سیلورلایت تا چه حد دوام میاره

----------


## benyamin_pc

ببین دوسته عزیز خوبه خودتونم می گین بذارین سیلور لایت به حد فلش برسه و چندین سال بگذره بعد با فلش مقایسه کن . خدا پدرتو بیامرزه منم همین میگم الان اصلا سیلور لایت رقیبه فلش نیست! اونو باید با html5 مقایسه کرد . حالا اینکه چندین ساله دیگه کدوم قوی ترن رو چندین ساله دیگه باید مقایسه کرد . ضمنا شاید سیلور لایت هم به نوبه خودش خوب باشه اما دلیل نمیشه که فلش دوام بیاره اون در جایگاهه مطلقه قوی ترین در ضمینه مولتی مدیا و بازی سازی موبایل و تحت وب هست ضمنا به شکله مالتی پلت فرم و اونهائی که شما رقیب می خونین باید خودشونو کنار بزنن و فلش فعلا بی رقیبه و نگرانی چندانی نداره از ادامه مسیر 
در آخر هم باید بگم برای معرفی و مقایسه تکنیکی قدرت فلش چنتا پست توی این تاپیک زدم تا کسی که آشنائی نداره و دنباله بیشترین قدرته نه بحث های حاشیه راه رو پیدا کنه چون پستهائی که زدم کاملا واضح هستن و به صورت تکنیکی درمورد همه چیز صحبت شد و لینک هم برای علاقه مندان گذاشته شد تا کاملا موضوع براشون روشن باشه اما حالا شما هی میاین میگین نه سیلوره 5 می خاد قوی شه نه مایکروسافت قدرتو میخوره علاقه ای به اینجور بحث های حاشیه اصلا ندارم و دیگه بیشتر از این ادامه نمی دم شما هم می تونین با توجه به سلیقتون و تفکرتون با نرم افزاری که دوست دارین کار کنین

----------


## hamidhws

> خودتونم می گین بذارین سیلور لایت به حد فلش برسه


من نگفتم به حد فلش برسه ( کما اینکه ممکنه نه تنها از لحاظ تکنیکی به حد فلش رسیده باشه بلکه ممکنه از اون هم جلوتر زده باشه) گفتم به قدمت فلش برسه(ببینید الان از زمان تولد فلش چه مدت میگذره و الان کجاست و بگذارید همین مقدار زمان برای سیلورلایت بگذره بعد ببینید سیلورلایت کجاست و فلش کجاست)


-------------------------
در انتها از دوستان فلش کارمون یه سوال داشتم که نمیدونم چرا جوابی نمیدهند ! بنده پرسیدم چه مدت به طور حرفه ای با سیلورلایت کار کردید؟

----------

